# Avbs fall swap meet photos



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2014)

Killer Swap Guys! You made this one the biggest yet! Thanks to the 35+ Vendors! Several attended all the way from Ohio and said before they left "it was definitely worth it". Lots of quality vendors and lots of good deals!

Thanks again,
Tyler


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2014)

Had a great time at the meet! Sold some stuff and picked up some goodies I needed. Big thanks to Shawn and Joel for letting me crash at their places and drool over their collections! Both had killer bikes and I even snagged some things from them too.....Stopped at Shawns first, then followed him to the swap, then followed Joel to his house, damn nice road trip! Got back to Ohio today to see 4" of snow, yuk, I shoulda stayed down there....haha! - I'll be back next year!


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> Had a great time at the meet! Sold some stuff and picked up some goodies I needed. Big thanks to Shawn and Joel for letting me crash at their places and drool over their collections! Both had killer bikes and I even snagged some things from them too.....Stopped at Shawns first, then followed him to the swap, then followed Joel to his house, damn nice road trip! Got back to Ohio today to see 4" of snow, yuk, I shoulda stayed down there....haha! - I'll be back next year!




I thought that vas your van in the photos.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 18, 2014)

So what's the story with the Spaceliner after market tank thingy's?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 18, 2014)

A local guy is making those fiberglass tanks. Very nicely done!!! The rusty rat rod in the closeup picture has been painted with spraypaint that rusts. Looks like real patina.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 18, 2014)

JOEL said:


> A local guy is making those fiberglass tanks. Very nicely done!!! The rusty rat rod in the closeup picture has been painted with spraypaint that rusts. Looks like real patina.




So how much does he get for a plain one?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 18, 2014)

Tyler has done a good job organizing this swap meet. It has grown every year and has potential. Atlanta has a vast cycling community that could support a show the size of Ann Arbor.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't ask. New CABE member TRM made them. See his introduction in the "Birds" forum for more pix.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 18, 2014)

JOEL said:


> Tyler has done a good job organizing this swap meet. It has grown every year and has potential. Atlanta has a vast cycling community that could support a show the size of Ann Arbor.





Thanks Joel. I plan to make this swap grow to the size of ML or AA. For you guys still unsure about making the trip....I think it will be well worth the drive come next year.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 19, 2014)

catfish said:


> I thought that vas your van in the photos.




Yup its an '86, I was hoping I wouldnt have any trouble with it and I didnt, ran around the hills of Tennesee and Georgia, 1500 total miles and ran like a champ, only used 1 1/2 quarts of oil, and about 5000 gallons of gas....haha


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 19, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Thanks Joel. I plan to make this swap grow to the size of ML or AA. For you guys still unsure about making the trip....I think it will be well worth the drive come next year.




Thanks for a great meet Tyler! I can be there in about 7 hours straight down I75 and thats an easy drive. Got to the meet and it looked packed, Tyler came out to the entrance and guided me to a spot right in the middle, and there was a Mexican restuarant about 100 feet away that also served Cheeseburgers! Great location and I'll be back!


----------



## TRM (Nov 19, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> So what's the story with the Spaceliner after market tank thingy's?




After my conversation with Freqman1 last weekend at the swap, and your interest in the tanks, I have posted a thread for them in the For Sale section. Thanks for the inquiry!

*Click Here for more info.*


----------

